# i love modern arnis



## jungerkrieger (Oct 2, 2010)

i love modern arnis and the other phillipinos arts i would like to train in one that would compliment my muay thai experience 

from my research and observation i understand that any of the FMA's would do that because they work weapons first then empty hand and i like the idea that the movements are only and "extension of the hand" 

i sampled modern arnis a while back and fell in love with it but as i look at the other FMA's im having trouble differentiating between them and i dont want to pick one and find out later that there is a more "inclusive" art

maybe if i tell you the things i like about modern arnis are, then you can tell me which one i would like the best

i like the disarms alot that might be # 1 

*please elaborate on your answers im very interested and any input will be seriously considered*

i also like "extension of the hand" idea 

i like that the techniques are the same no matter what weapon you have

i also like the way it looks when done properly (the form) 
it is direct and not much if any "extra movements" similar to muay thai!

doce pares has nice form too i like the uniqueness about it


----------



## fangjian (Oct 3, 2010)

Where do you live? I assume you don't have every style of FMA right in your city for you to pick one.


----------



## jungerkrieger (Oct 10, 2010)

na i live in western nc not much choice here at all but im still interested!! ill be moving soon and i wanna know what i should be looking into


----------



## MJS (Oct 11, 2010)

Not sure how far any of these are from you, but if its something you're interested in and even if you had to drive a bit, it'd be worth it.

http://www.modernarnis.net/member/school.shtml#northcarolina

http://www.pekiti.com/contactlist.php#us


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 11, 2010)

jungerkrieger said:


> na i live in western nc not much choice here at all but im still interested!! ill be moving soon and i wanna know what i should be looking into


What city are you currently near and where are you moving to?


----------

